# Help seting up 1s tekin rs



## Sammy05_3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Trying to set up my rs for 1s 17.5 truck is there anything special that needs to be done to run reciever pack?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*rs*

I use a rec pac that has a switch on it so i can turn everything on with it ,doo not use switch on esc


----------



## gregw (Apr 2, 2006)

Dennis is correct. Most of the receiver packs have integrated switches. That switch will be used to power the car on once the pack is plugged in. I personally remove the switch from the RS since it is no longer used.

Watch what type of pack you are using though. Life receiver packs are OK to run, Lipo receiver packs can possibly cause an issue with the RS if the voltage is not regulated.

Info from Tekins thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4531458&highlight=life#post4531458


----------



## Sammy05_3 (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks guys got it worked out running lipo with a regulator


----------



## 48fan (Nov 16, 2002)

Sammy05_3 said:


> thanks guys got it worked out running lipo with a regulator


 try to run a life pack....that's no draw on lipo to power up car....might not seem like much but every little bit counts...


----------

